# If You Knew Then What You Know Now?



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

If you knew then what you know now what would you have bought as your first system as a new Vaper?

If you could do it all over again and not make the same mistakes and you knew that spending a little bit of extra cash in the beginning would save you big in the long run what do you think you should have bought first?

Vision with mPT2
MVP with mPT2 or Aerotank
SID with Nautilus

For me personally I would choose the SID or SVD or a Zmax (if I could find one) with a Nautilus Tank!


----------



## shabbar (26/4/14)

I would have bought the svd before my kanger tech evod kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/4/14)

I don't know if I would do any thing different. It was a grait journey so far. With every device came a new adventure. New experiences and a lot of learning and fun. And I'm sure there will be lots more to come. I'm still in the beginning and the vaping world is waiting to be explored...

They say its the journey not the destination...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> They say its the journey not the destination...



I could not agree more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (26/4/14)

Option 1 Mvp & iclear 30 x1 or Aero tank 
Option 2 vision spinner and 16 d.


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/4/14)

Straight for the VTR, do not pass go .. with iClear X1 and 30S.


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/4/14)

I don't know hey. I'm enjoying my vaping journey immensely. If I didn't start with my little ce4/5 and ego Batt how would I know how much better the pro tank series was, or the spinner compared to the plain ego batt. If I just bought a reo I wouldn't know why the hell I was spending time building coils when I could have a tank and buy replacements. Each piece of kit was an important step and lesson be it good or bad. When I got my Russian I appreciated it so much more because I knew how much better it was than anything else I have. Just trying out a system isn't the same as living with it for a few days and seeing what is really like. 
So if I had to do it again I would do it the same way. All the variation is what made it interesting for me and to a degree helped me put down stinkies for good. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (27/4/14)

I


Gazzacpt said:


> I don't know hey. I'm enjoying my vaping journey immensely. If I didn't start with my little ce4/5 and ego Batt how would I know how much better the pro tank series was, or the spinner compared to the plain ego batt. If I just bought a reo I wouldn't know why the hell I was spending time building coils when I could have a tank and buy replacements. Each piece of kit was an important step and lesson be it good or bad. When I got my Russian I appreciated it so much more because I knew how much better it was than anything else I have. Just trying out a system isn't the same as living with it for a few days and seeing what is really like.
> So if I had to do it again I would do it the same way. All the variation is what made it interesting for me and to a degree helped me put down stinkies for good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



100% agree, it's an amazing journey, and I wouldn't change anything, even my first crappy flea market ego kit was good for a week and led me to seek out something more.

If my first car was a Ferrari, would I really appreciate the performance, not having owned or driven anything else. Just saying....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

I agree with you 100% @Gazzacpt. You nailed it in your post above. 

I even occasionally puff on my Twisp as a reference point. 

I suppose you do get some folk, like one or two people that i know who dont want the journey or the experimentation, they just want what works and they want it now. 
For them i would say MVP with mPT2 as system 1 and Vision Spinner with mPT2 as system 2. But thats the easy part. Finding juices people like is much harder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silverbear (27/4/14)

Being the gadget geek that I am, it would not be possible to find one single setup and stay with it. I love experimentation, I love options. I especially love what trying out all the options has taught me over my short journey and I am sure I am going to learn a lot more, there is a whole wide world of vape out there to experience. 

But if I had to choose, with what I know now, it would have to be

SVD with Aero Tank
Vamo v5 with Nautilus
VTR with Aero Tank.

But as said above already by @Silver , finding the right juice is the real find, because the juice plays a huge role in the out put of the device.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (22/5/14)

What is a VTR? 

ok, Innokin SVD, i'm interested, i don't like those box things, MVP......although i suppose it's about the same size as a pack of cigarettes, which is what has always been in my left pocket.... - no, i want cylindrical and i would prefer alloy, or stainless. 

vs Vamo v5, with Nautilus. So, please do a mini review, a comparison - just a couple sentences. SVD vs Vamo. 

Why Aero tank for the SVD and Nautilus for the Vamo v5?


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

Agree 100% with the peeps that wouldn't change anything, this whole lot is a learning experience.... you need to make those mistakes otherwise how would you know just how awesome the new technologies really are?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/5/14)

Wayne said:


> SVD with Aero Tank



This is actually my mates exact setup. And have to say it's a sweet setup! The flavours are great and puts out epic clouds!



Wayne said:


> Vamo v5 with Nautilus



And strangely enough again. This is exactly what my next setup is gonna consist of. 
But im gonna change the coil to a single micro coil running around 1.6ohms as @Gizmo posted a video here a while back.


----------



## RezaD (22/5/14)

If I knew then what I know now I would have bought 2 Evod kits and saved the rest for a Reo......

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (22/5/14)

Mvp and aerotank as only setup........so far .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/5/14)

Cat said:


> What is a VTR?
> 
> ok, Innokin SVD, i'm interested, i don't like those box things, MVP......although i suppose it's about the same size as a pack of cigarettes, which is what has always been in my left pocket.... - no, i want cylindrical and i would prefer alloy, or stainless.
> 
> ...


The menu system on the Vamo is much easier an more user friendly than that of the SVD. I have both and the SVD can be frustrating for me. Both aerotank and nautilus are fine on both the SVD and Vamo. I prefer the vape on the aerotank.


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

And get that mech mod, preferably the Nemesis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (23/5/14)

i wouldnt change anything 

the journey has been awesome, and has equipped me with the knowledge to advise others what to buy, so for me its a win win

although one thing i wouldnt mind changing is having this site from the beginning when i started vaping- NOW THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN AWESOME

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (23/5/14)

I would have bought the Vape King pro starter kit or MVP so you have a decent VV device and proper tank right from the start, much better than the Joyetech kit I bought. I would also have bought some better juices to start with, although not much variety was available at the time. The larger VV/VW devices would probably still have been intimidating as a new vaper.

EDIT: That being said, not much variety was available when I started, Pro Tanks didn't even exist then, never mind the SVD or MVP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

As for the equipment journey, I don't regret anything - it has been super to be able to appreciate the improvements in the kit as you go along. From Twisp to EVODs and protanks, then building coils, then drippers and Kayfun and now the REO. One cannot really appreciate any of it if you don't have some sort of struggle along the way.

As for joining this forum - I was quite lucky - I joined in the middle of November last year, a few weeks after starting with Twisp - in search of a new vape experience. This forum has been directly responsible for my journey - what a ride so far!

Perhaps the only thing I do regret (although easy to say afterwards) is the money I wasted on juices. Over eager I would discover a new juice line and get like 5 flavours at once. Now I just get 1 or 2 from a new line and see if I like it. But that has been a small price to pay for being able to really appreciate the good juices...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/5/14)

RezaD said:


> If I knew then what I know now I would have bought 2 Evod kits and saved the rest for a Reo......


this man know his stuff!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

I am also loving all my various mods and as @Wayne said also a gadget geek and love to modify things but the one setup that will always be one of my top 3 is the Nemi with a KFLP! Pop a efest 30amp in there and the sky is the limit! And the Nano kit I won this weekend makes it even better looking! Was always thinking 4.5ml takes so long to finish so this Nano kit makes it possible to swop flavour more frequently.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (26/5/14)

Vapeing is a habit / hobby filled with curiosity and wonder, even if I thought I knew what would have been the best device for me there would always be that little voice asking the question "I wonder how that new device vapes", or "Oooohhh I want to try that new device", or "did you see the review for device xxxxx", or for that matter "there is this juice that somebody says is the best".

I do not think any one on this forum can say we have bought our last device or that we have found that perfect final setup (OK the Reo fans will argue this) but everyone here is going continue along this vape journey with 3 factors driving our next purchase

Form
Function
Look 

There will all ways be something new, something better, something prettier. And if our wallets allow us a little freedom we know where it is going to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Wayne said:


> Vapeing is a habit / hobby filled with curiosity and wonder, even if I thought I knew what would have been the best device for me there would always be that little voice asking the question "I wonder how that new device vapes", or "Oooohhh I want to try that new device", or "did you see the review for device xxxxx", or for that matter "there is this juice that somebody says is the best".
> 
> I do not think any one on this forum can say we have bought our last device or that we have found that perfect final setup (OK the Reo fans will argue this) but everyone here is going continue along this vape journey with 3 factors driving our next purchase
> 
> ...


Oh, yes you are so right. And for sure this Reo fan sometimes cannot resist the temptation to try a new device to the detriment of my purse. Just got the Vision Spinner II at the Vape Meet. Now I have to resist the urge to get that awesome Mini Aerotank!


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Excellently put @Wayne

As a recent Reonaut - I can say with full 100% certainty that my REO is the best vape I have had so far.
If its not the end of the road for me - then lets say its going to be a long pitstop - who knows how long this pitstop will last

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/5/14)

The only thing I really regret was purchasing green smoke when I started as it didn't really satisfy. Huge cash waste in my opinion. Otherwise the journey has been fun

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Interesting @Gizmo 

I also got the Greensmoke and I still keep it in the penholder of my bag as the backup to the backup 
I got the 2.4% strength tips and quite like their flavours.
I find it not a bad vape considering its size and weight.
For me its a perfect second backup - never leaks - and when all else fails I can pull it out. 

That said, it is expensive for what it is and the refill tips are pricey and don't last long.


----------



## thekeeperza (26/5/14)

Silver said:


> Perhaps the only thing I do regret (although easy to say afterwards) is the money I wasted on juices. Over eager I would discover a new juice line and get like 5 flavours at once. Now I just get 1 or 2 from a new line and see if I like it. But that has been a small price to pay for being able to really appreciate the good juices...


Totally agree with this @Silver. I have done exactly the same thing - could have easily funded a REO with what I have spent on juice.
This is where the taste boxes will hopefully help out newbies and maybe some vets. I think some people can be put off by having to spend huge cash on juice they don't like.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Agreed @thekeeperza - well said


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

@Silver & @thekeeperza when thinking on vape money spend this song of the Edith rings in my ears, if I haven't spend on e-liquid, and discovered I don't like it, I wouldn't have discovered the gems I like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## thekeeperza (26/5/14)

johan said:


> @Silver & @thekeeperza when thinking on vape money spend this song of the Edith rings in my ears, if I haven't spend on e-liquid, and discovered I don't like it, I wouldn't have discovered the gems I like.


So very true @johan


----------



## Shaun (26/5/14)

Thanks to this forum, i have no regrets! For now im sticking with the basics and learning as much as i can. A few weeks ago i didn't even know what a clearo was now im learning how to rebuild coils! Im certain that in the near future ill get into the MOD side of things!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

